# Can anyone help- Amazon Milk Frogs??



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Right, so.... bare with me, I don't know a thing about frogs, but it's the Oh's birthday next week and she really wants some frogs, Amazon Milk Frogs, apparently..

So, my questions are.. 

1) How are they to keep? As these will be her first amphibians, she's had experience with beardies, geckos etc, but not frogs, so I don't want to go getting anything that's too advanced...

2) Are they easy to source, also will they cost an arm and a leg? 

3) What kind of setup would I also have to buy?


Thanks : victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi. You would probably be better to buy an exo terra 45x60 tall, I found rocket aquatics the cheapest. She will also need the canopy and bulbs. 

As for the frogs, I would find her a good book or a pic and wrap it with the tank, this way, she knows she is getting it, but will have the opportunity to set the tank up before they arrive. 

You can expect to spend around £200 at least for tank, plants, and frogs.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

1) How are they to keep? As these will be her first amphibians, she's had experience with beardies, geckos etc, but not frogs, so I don't want to go getting anything that's too advanced...
*I'd say they are easy to keep as a first phib, as to me they are like keeping my whites*

2) Are they easy to source, also will they cost an arm and a leg? 
*I've never seen them in shops near me and had to travel a fair few miles to get mine! I paid £20 each for mine, from what I gather that is VERY cheap as they are normally around £40-65*
3) What kind of setup would I also have to buy?
*I have my 2 in a 45x45x60 exo terra which I have planted out with live plants.*

I have a few more plants in here now  I also provide a 5% and 2% uv bulbs.
Temps are aroung 27 during the day and 18-20 at night. Humidity 65-70%


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

When's her birthday? You should get her the tank and stuff to go in it, and maybe source some frogs so on her actual birthday you can go and get them. Has she researched them? Like Jazzy says, they're very similar to whites tree frogs care-wise, so pretty easy as far as frogs go. Once you've got the temps and set up right then you're ready to go, I'd advise having the tank up and running for around a week before getting the frogs.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Thank you all! It's her Birthday on the 13th, but as I get paid this week I wanted to sort out what I can this Saturday.

So what I'l do, is get the set up and bits and bobs this weekend and give it to her early, and that'll keep her busy tinkering around with it all.
I've spoken to a bloke in a fairly local rep shop and he reckons he'll be bringing some frogs back from Germany towards the end of Sept. So until then, she can do her homework. 

Thanks again to you all! It's much appreciated! 

As for live plants, are they essential, or will fake ones do for the time being?
I guess they help with humidity levels etc?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a scarecrow said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Thank you all! It's her Birthday on the 13th, but as I get paid this week I wanted to sort out what I can this Saturday.
> 
> ...


Good plan! Live plants aren't essential, but they are far nicer looking than fake IMO. I'm currently in the process of planting up my milks tank, it's a lot of fun but it's also fairly expensive, but it's definitely worth it! At the moment though mine do have fake plants, and they're happy enough with it.
As for humidity, just buy a spray bottle thing from B&Q or a garden centre, fill it with bottled/dechlorinated water and give the tank a spray every so often to keep it up. Make sure you get a hygrometer so you can see when it needs spraying! Nobody wants dry frogs :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres my planted tank.. All are real accept the ones stuck to the side.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Real plants also help with humidity...yesterday I was in homebase and their plants were 2 for £5...bargain for some good sized ones...why not buy smaller live plants and a couple of fake vines until they grow in? :no1:


----------

